# HELP! can't open nef/raw file using ps cs4



## travelingangie

I have ps cs4 and it won't open raw files from nikon d5000. I tried clicking the help and update button but then nothing happens :x. I tried dowloading camera raw updates from adobe website and stil no luck. alo I can't find any camera raw options for my cs4... what the __. is going on?  Any suggestions please.


----------



## IgsEMT

Did you try opening them in LR, if you have one?
Are you using legit CS4 or portable? - Portables, ussually don't come with ACR.


----------



## travelingangie

IgsEMT said:


> Did you try opening them in LR, if you have one?
> Are you using legit CS4 or portable? - Portables, ussually don't come with ACR.



no LR . I'm using cs4 version 11.0. I'm not sure if it's portable or legit.. umm I just got it from a friend from a cd doesn't have any labels lol.

aaahhh.


----------



## Dwig

travelingangie said:


> ...I'm using cs4 version 11.0. I'm not sure if it's portable or legit.. umm I just got it from a friend from a cd doesn't have any labels lol.
> 
> aaahhh.



Its a bootleg, an illegal copy.


----------



## SpeedTrap

If you go to the store and buy a copy, it will work just fine.


----------



## DubDeez.

what version of Camera Raw are you using?


----------



## DubDeez.

Just because it's on a CD doesn't necessarily make it bootleg. The friend could have simply burnt the program to a cd. Not uncommon.


----------



## Dwig

DubDeez. said:


> Just because it's on a CD doesn't necessarily make it bootleg. The friend could have simply burnt the program to a cd. Not uncommon.



But if that "friend" didn't transfer the license and remove all copies from their machines, the copy is illegal. That the "friend" didn't give the original CD leads one to believe it is an illegal copy.


----------



## travelingangie

hi guys. just called my friend snd she said she got the real cs4...and the cd she gave me is just a copy... umm


----------



## SpeedTrap

That means it is not legit.
If you cannot activate it or register it, then you need to go purchase it or look into a different program.


----------



## DubDeez.

SpeedTrap is right,

If you are unable to activate the program with an activation key(which only works 1 time)

Then the product will not function as it was designed.


----------



## travelingangie

Thanks guys for the reply 

im using GIMP for now.. i really can't mae cs4 work for raw images. 
 i tried everything... i just have to save up and buy it later.


----------



## KmH

IIRC you said you're in school?

Did you know Adobe gives substantial discounts to higher education students? As much as 80% off for CS4 Extended, if you qualify.

It's not clear what country you're in.


----------



## Turtlespd

I had the same problem. I got Photoshop from a friend and could not open any nef. files. What i had to do was update the plug ins. I just did a search on google for Raw plugins for Cs4, it was free and easy.


----------



## SpeedTrap

Turtlespd said:


> I had the same problem. I got Photoshop from a friend and could not open any nef. files. What i had to do was update the plug ins. I just did a search on google for Raw plugins for Cs4, it was free and easy.


 
We do not condone software piracy on this forum............


----------



## sparetime

I just picked up PaintShopProPhoto X2 Ultimate for $29.99.....does an excellent job  with my D5000 RAW files....You may want to look into it.


----------



## Provo

I have the same camera as you do the D5000 and I am using photoshop cs4 with no problems at all opening the NEF files. 

Yes people for those you like to scan an image with the fine comb the file says Aruba but it's actually Port Everglades FL
This is when we where about to depart on a cruise. Had to mention it before someone else beats me to it.


----------



## grafialuz

A possibility is convert your NEF in DNG and try to open your DNG: Adobe - Adobe Camera Raw and DNG Converter : For Windows : Adobe DNG Converter 5.6 update


----------



## Flash Harry

use DNG converter, free from adobe, converts your raws to dng's then they'll open in cs. I refuse to give adobe more money I use CS1 which doesn't support the latest camera raw so this is the workaround, DNG = RAW.


----------

